# 2004 VW GTI 1.8T Automatic Tiptronic. Does it have a transmission filter? Mechanic said no



## ayejay32 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey guys, I have an automatic tiptronic tranny that wont go into 3rd gear when cold.

I got it to a shop where they flushed out the fluids and replaced with a new fluid.

I asked my dad if they replaced the transmission fluid as well and he said that the mechanic told him "these cars dont have a transmission filter."

Any truth to this at all? Im sure it has to have a filter. Thanks


----------



## jonedal (Mar 14, 2010)

Yes these transmissions have no filters does it still stick going into 3rd? They have a problem with the selonoids sticking. check the trans forum in technical section alot is threaded there


----------



## shgolden (Oct 29, 2003)

jonedal said:


> Yes these transmissions have no filters does it still stick going into 3rd? They have a problem with the selonoids sticking. check the trans forum in technical section alot is threaded there


Actually, the 5-speed tiptronic transmission (code 09A) in this car does have a filter. It's VW part number 09A-325-429. Of course, VW has no maintenance instruction to replace the filter or even the fluid, and the filter is very hard to get to. I don't believe that either of these (filter and fluid) are truly "lifetime," but since the filter is really hard to change, I would guess most mechanics would say the this trans. doesn't have one.

It does.


----------



## jonedal (Mar 14, 2010)

changing the filter require a complete transmission dismantiling!!!!! and according to vw life time is as long as the 3600mi/36 month warranty.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

I'd agree with that except there is NO fluid change interval for the auto in the mk4 at all. If "lifetime" meant to the end of the warranty, then they need to give an interval past that. Of course, they also don't have a change interval for the 2.0L timing belt either. 

Is the filter really that hard to get to? The O1M is right there once you drop the pan. 

Feel lucky that its got a filter and that you have fuel filter even. My husband's Honda doesn't have a trans filter or a fuel filter!


----------



## jonedal (Mar 14, 2010)

You are right there is no change interval, but if you read the transmission thread in the technical area you will see most people will be changing the fluid at or around 75000mi I did mine at 85000 it came out as black and thick as turkish coffee, thats at the time my selonoids started sticking changing the fluid helped for a short time they need to be replaced now 95000mi and not every fluid is compatible from dealer its 27.00 per liter good luck with yours


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

More like 40k or 50k is probably a good idea. DSGs are done at 40k. Our Honda interval is 90k, but it started failing around 140k. Once a problem starts, fluid changes may help but its just prolonging the inevitable. Its not that expensive for a trans change. Better to do it more often and keep a problem from arising in the first place.


----------

